

Mobile Marketplace EggDrop Hits Half A Million Downloads - danz
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/20/after-ditching-auctions-mobile-marketplace-eggdrop-hits-half-a-million-downloads/

======
veb
Hmm. I thought this was going to be about the _real_ EggDrop,
<http://www.eggheads.org/> (nice to see it's still being updated).

It seems crazy to me that they managed to get $1MM in funding, for an app,
before it was even released or had a proven track record.

